# Lion in the workplace?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Wondering if anyone has been brave enough to switch a production or work machine to Lion? Since Snow Leopard I have been very wary of OS X updates as they seem to have a knack for messing up our digital machine drivers. Snow Leopard left me stranded for a good month or 2 printing though a G4 sharing the printers, though it was my fault for not checking the printers before upgrading. 10.6.8 was the same thing, I had to find a work around to get my printers working again. 

Probably be a good thing to list off issues people have with software, printers, network, etc with Lion.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

+1. Is it Adobe friendly?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

JumboJones said:


> +1. Is it Adobe friendly?


I have never had an issue with adobe CS not working with an OS update, I still have CS2 ruining on my i5 iMac. For me it's always drivers, and plugins which I depend on


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Adobe Photoshop CS3 works just fine with Lion.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

Will try Lion on a new macbook in the plant soon. Only used to access filemaker through instant web sharing so should be safe. I Don't dare try it on the design machines. Still on Leopard. Managed to get the the new iMac (Snow Leopard) in the front office to print to xerox 'Fiery' printers via a 1.5 hour long phone call to xerox customer service and a link emailed to me to a secret update (private was the word he used) that they appear to only send if you complain. Probably a good chance Lion is going to break that but will experiment with the new macbook.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Glipt said:


> Will try Lion on a new macbook in the plant soon. Only used to access filemaker through instant web sharing so should be safe. I Don't dare try it on the design machines. Still on Leopard. Managed to get the the new iMac (Snow Leopard) in the front office to print to xerox 'Fiery' printers via a 1.5 hour long phone call to xerox customer service and a link emailed to me to a secret update (private was the word he used) that they appear to only send if you complain. Probably a good chance Lion is going to break that but will experiment with the new macbook.


I don't miss the days of having to deal with Xerox and Fiery rips  It's even worse if you want to do other "crazy" things like use the scanning portions of their hardware. At one point in/around the 10.3.x era (once it was stable) they were still distributing their TWAIN drivers in an OS9 only self extracting archive ... had to keep a classic setup around just to uncompress their OSX TWAIN drivers LOL. You can just imagine how well they worked too and when they were last updated.

I wouldn't even consider putting a new OS (any new OS) on a production machine until the diet settles at the very least, and more likely until a dot update or two.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

And couldn't hurt to check out Mac OS X Lion Application Compatibility - RoaringApps obsessively.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> I don't miss the days of having to deal with Xerox and Fiery rips  It's even worse if you want to do other "crazy" things like use the scanning portions of their hardware. At one point in/around the 10.3.x era (once it was stable) they were still distributing their TWAIN drivers in an OS9 only self extracting archive ... had to keep a classic setup around just to uncompress their OSX TWAIN drivers LOL. You can just imagine how well they worked too and when they were last updated.
> 
> *I wouldn't even consider putting a new OS (any new OS) on a production machine until the diet settles at the very least, and more likely until a dot update or two.*


+1 or .3, which is my plan.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

wonderings said:


> I have never had an issue with adobe CS not working with an OS update, I still have CS2 ruining on my i5 iMac. For me it's always drivers, and plugins which I depend on


Lion release breaks numerous Adobe titles | MacNN


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I so want to upgrade, I always wait til at least .3 like screature, but the features like resume etc., I want, I want. I don't do print (I live in a 72 DPI world, the 300 DPI in my studio is the desk across from me  )



JumboJones said:


> Lion release breaks numerous Adobe titles | MacNN


What the hell is wrong with adobe.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I (and my employer) won't be making any transitions to Lion until we absolutely need to.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

We're generally late adopters to any major OS updates, as well.

Too many plug-ins, drivers, software, etc., won't get updated for a while. Even though we have SL, we're still on Leopard due to some really crappy drivers for one of our printers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

groovetube said:


> What the hell is wrong with adobe.


They were waiting until it was officially released before they make any changes to their code ... like they pretty much always do. Nothing new for them, pretty sure they have a policy that they won't modify their codebase for unreleased OSes (or updates). It makes sense in a way but it sucks for the early adopters ... because they are not typically very fast to release the updates either.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

FeXL said:


> We're generally late adopters to any major OS updates, as well.
> 
> Too many plug-ins, drivers, software, etc., won't get updated for a while. Even though we have SL, we're still on Leopard due to some really crappy drivers for one of our printers.


Xerox by chance? LOL


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Interestingly enough, no. Epson R1800. That is soon to be replaced with an R2000, we'll see what they provide.

Epson told us outright that they had no plans to make a driver & that there was one available on the 'Net without much searching. We tried it w/ SL & immediately went back to the last SuperDuper save on Leopard.


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't afford to not be able to print, that's a big killer in a print shop :lmao: I will have to hold off until the drivers are updated for our printers.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

macpablodesigns said:


> Can't afford to not be able to print, that's a big killer in a print shop :lmao: I will have to hold off until the drivers are updated for our printers.


Thats the big thing for me, xerox drivers. Snow Leopard killed it the first time, then 10.6.8 killed it again. Now I am waiting for Lion, though honestly, I am in no rush for Lion. I have it installed on my home iMac and its less then wow for me.


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> I (and my employer) won't be making any transitions to Lion until we absolutely need to.


Same here. There's no reason to upgrade the operating system from stable Leopard and Snow Leopard configurations on the big machines since the application software isn't going to be changing now that Final Cut's a dead end; the FCP machines will be kept running as-is until they get decommissioned.

At home, my Mac Pro is still running Leopard 10.5.8. and I don't feel any compelling need to upgrade it so I have no plans to do so. It works well and I'd rather be out doing photography with my new camera than fighting with operating system upgrades that'll strand Photoshop CS and my film scanner's drivers due to no Rosetta.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

the one advantage to what I do, no worries about printers. I'm just concerned about my apps working well. So I may 'adopt' sooner than later.


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a lot of 10.5 era apps on my MacBook and all work great in Lion. Not one software conflict for me so far. I am keeping 10.6 and 10.7 on different partitions for a couple months and I may not ever get rid of 10.6 because I want rosetta capability on the machine.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No Rosetta is a deal killer for me as well.
I'll use Lion on the "out and about" clone but too many restrictions and changes for the main "run the biz" laptop.


----------



## Mythtaken (Mar 22, 2011)

I moved all the office systems to Lion last week. It all went smoothly and everything runs as expected. The only casualty was Office 2004, but we're in the process of "updating" to 2011 anyway. 

I haven't tackled the server side yet. I have a new mini arriving in a couple of days and I'll run some tests with Lion server on that. I only use the Apple server for housekeeping duties (DNS, DHCP, mail, calendar, etc.). Other things are run off linux servers under VMWare on other machines.

While Lion doesn't feel like a huge step forward, I'm liking the new mail and full screen apps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Mythtaken said:


> I moved all the office systems to Lion last week. It all went smoothly and everything runs as expected. The only casualty was Office 2004, but we're in the process of "updating" to 2011 anyway.
> 
> I haven't tackled the server side yet. I have a new mini arriving in a couple of days and I'll run some tests with Lion server on that. I only use the Apple server for housekeeping duties (DNS, DHCP, mail, calendar, etc.). Other things are run off linux servers under VMWare on other machines.
> 
> While Lion doesn't feel like a huge step forward, I'm liking the new mail and full screen apps.


You'll be disappointed with Lion Server then as the first two things you list you don't have any sort of GUI control over any more (DNS and DHCP). They keep trying to dumb it down more and more every release and in the process they take away all the things that I liked about it. If it wasn't for the fact that AFP file sharing is such a pain with netatalk I'd probably go back to 100% Linux servers again. If I have to edit things at the command line I'm much happier doing it in linux instead of having to chase down all the strange and non-standard locations and files that I have to edit in OSX.


----------



## Mythtaken (Mar 22, 2011)

mguertin said:


> You'll be disappointed with Lion Server then as the first two things you list you don't have any sort of GUI control over any more (DNS and DHCP). They keep trying to dumb it down more and more every release and in the process they take away all the things that I liked about it. If it wasn't for the fact that AFP file sharing is such a pain with netatalk I'd probably go back to 100% Linux servers again. If I have to edit things at the command line I'm much happier doing it in linux instead of having to chase down all the strange and non-standard locations and files that I have to edit in OSX.


I thought I read somewhere that you can download ServerAdmin and get access to the missing bits (as for why they're missing in the first place... don't get me started). I hope so, but that's why I decided to get a new mini and spend some time testing. I'm not giving up my SL server until I'm happy with what I can do in Lion. The upside is that $50 is not a lot to spend if it doesn't work out.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Same here!*



MannyP Design said:


> I (and my employer) won't be making any transitions to Lion until we absolutely need to.


BUT! I am really happier now. Finally the company switched to Indesign and putting Quark in the back burner (for the odd clients).


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

JCCanuck said:


> BUT! I am really happier now. Finally the company switched to Indesign and putting Quark in the back burner (for the odd clients).


Welcome to a better use experience. I shudder when I have to go back to a quark file. Anything that comes up Quark, or Corel, we take the time and reset in indesign now, Quark lost the battle completely and just cant keep up.

Anyone upgrade to Lion and have any xerox docucolours? Did they work after or have they followed suit with previous updates and killed the printers?


----------

